
Show HN: Take a break Headlines for hackers - SkyLX
http://take-a-break.davidjaimes.tech/
======
SkyLX
I would love critiques on this! It's the first project that I took from
concept all the way to deploying with Travis CI to a AWS EC2 instance. Any
input is much appreciated!

~~~
danmcgrath
Just a heads up, your reddit username/password and all the API keys you used
are exposed in the browser.

